# Omega Vs the z5



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

OK my question is... Is the Z5 the same as an OMEGA? I see some places have it listed as the OMEGA Z5 and other places have it as just the OMEGA?
Cabelas carries both! Or are they the same, just different wording/typing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have the Z5, my understanding is that it is just the lower priced unit as it has some cheaper metal used for the action, I think that is the only difference. It appears that it goes for about $70 less than the standard one.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I have the Z5, my understanding is that it is just the lower priced unit as it has some cheaper metal used for the action, I think that is the only difference. It appears that it goes for about $70 less than the standard one.


Thanks! OK now if you had a choice would you go to the Triumph over the Omega?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am not very familiar with the Triumph, go with the one that feels the best, one thing I can tell you is that a large percentage of people who tagged out last week were using Omegas.


----------

